# [SOLVED] Commonname Toolbar loads cnbabe.dll



## MichaelTX (Nov 14, 2002)

I have uninstalled CommonName Toolbar on Windows XP. Used Ad-Ware and a Registry Clean Program to remove entries from the registry and Startup for the CNBABE.DLL that loads during the start of Windows XP but cannot find the file.

Each time I cleaned the registry or removed the rundll32 CNBABE.Dll from the Startup it appears again. It will not save the removal from the registry or startup.

I installed CommonName Toolbar again and then uninstalled again and still have the same problem. 

How can I get the registry and removal of the rundll32 \commonname\toolbar\CNBabe.dll from the Startup permanently in Windows XP.



Thanks for anyone who can help. Saw a program called Spybot. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi MichaelTX

I was going to say try spybot - that should do it - but then you mentioned it at the end of your question

when you use spy bot remember to search for updates - it's being updated all the time

See this thread for where to d'load it and how to run it

good luck

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=97657

steam


----------



## MichaelTX (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi Steam,

I downloaded Spybot from the website today so I think I have the latest version? 

I have also tried using JV16.org regcleaner. Tried removing the files manually from the registry.

I can delete any key in the registry except for the Zenet rundll32.exe c:\program files\commmonname\toolbar\CNBabe.dll,DllStartup.

Every time I delete the entry and remove it and restart regedit it comes back. The regclean programs recognize the file but won't let me delete it.

How can it be possible that I delete it and it comes back. I also used msconfig under startup and unchecked this file and it still gives me an error message saying it cannot find this file after I restart.

Going crazy....Thanks, Michael


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

This is from tha Lavasoft forums:

I assume that you're using the most up to date AddAware, and RefList. If you're unsure, get the new RefUpdate, and update. Anyway, this is from the forum:



> Go to Start > Run, and type in "msconfig", click OK > Startup and look for the entries for CommonName, CNBABE.EXE., cnform.exe, BabeIE.dll, CNBarIE.dll.... if any of them are there, uncheck them, click OK, then reboot.
> 
> If you don't find all of them there, click Ctrl\Alt\Del and look for them in the window that appears, if you find any, highlight and End Task on them. That will ensure they are not running prior to the scan.
> 
> ...


http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=496&hl=cnbabe

Regards

eddie


----------



## Humormonger (Nov 19, 2002)

Thank you , thank you , thank you!

I was getting desparate, so I searched for CNBabe.dll on Google and it brought me directly to this forum. Followed those directions from the lavasoft forum and I'M HEALED! Halleluyah! I threw down my mouse and was able to reboot without that BLOODY NOISE and error message.

HOWEVER: Where in bloody hell did the damn thing come from , anyway? IMESH? I can't think of anything else that I have recently installed that might have carried that little gift with it. Doncha just love the flashing message on IMESH that says: NO SPYWARE!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, Humormonger

They can come from some programs that you install, or from the actual Web. To limit yourself on the Web, do this:

Tools | Internet Options. Advanced tab. Under Browsing, look for Enable Install on Demand. Untick, apply and OK.

eddie


----------



## Humormonger (Nov 19, 2002)

Yeah..I already had that box unticked. I suspect I 'agreed' to install something along with some application. The only one that springs to mind is a peer to peer app., IMESH. I had installed another one, called Gnucleus, and it was LOADED with spyware that AdAware caught. 

The worst part was that the whole episode corrupted my game of No One Lives Forever 2 and I couldn't re-enter the game at the point I had last finished, after 15 chapters! They're lucky nobody was in the room that I could lay blame on. Fortunately I found a walk through cheat so I can make my way back to where I was!

Again.. THANKS FOR THE HELP! .......Monger.......


----------



## Giggleswick (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Humormonger:_
> *Thank you , thank you , thank you!
> 
> I was getting desparate, so I searched for CNBabe.dll on Google and it brought me directly to this forum. Followed those directions from the lavasoft forum and I'M HEALED!
> ...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome Giggleswick

Glad to hear it solved the problem. Also, make sure you disable Install on Demand as follows:

Tools | Internet Options. Advanced tab. Under Browsing, look for Enable Install on Demand. Untick, apply and OK. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## kalypso (Feb 4, 2003)

I just wanted to thank you guys, I know you didn't help me directly but you helped me solve a big problem. The error actually kept on of our students from being able to get online. Once i deleted the massive amounts of spyware from his computer it still didn't work but then i removed the reg key for the cnbabe.dll and restarted the computer and voila! he was on!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya kalypso 

Thats good to hear, and thanks for letting us know 

eddie


----------



## Daemon (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok I have a problem, I did all what you guys said to do to fix it, but it is not working, even after I restart.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Please Download hijackthis from

http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip

Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

After the scan has finished the "scan" button will turn into a "save log" button

save the log file and paste it here

*Do not delete anything yet, as most things hijackthis finds are harmless and needed*.

steam


----------

